# Sending electricity meter readings by SMS



## Mystic Oil (26 May 2010)

On the last two occasions (March, May) that the ESB meter reader called to my house, I was out. On each occasion, he left the usual card detailing my options for submitting my own reading. These are

1. Calling the 1850 number (which I have done in the past without problems)
2. Sending the reading by text messsage to an 087 number
3. Sending the reading by email to reading@esb.ie

Option 2 was new to me when I saw it on the card in March. Of the available options, it suited me best because it's immediate - I just sent an SMS while looking at the meter. On each occasion I sent "MPRN xxxxxx Reading xxxxx Date xx/xx/xx"

My bill arrived today, and I see that readings for both March and May are flagged as E - estimated. As a consequence, my actual meter reading is out of sync with the ESB estimate.

This isn't the end of the world, or anything like it, but I'm curious about this. The ESB web site seems to be mute on the topic.

Has anybody else come across this situation?


----------



## mathepac (26 May 2010)

I haven't used the SMS reading option, but I do use the online facility. You need to create an e-billing account on the ESB customer supply [broken link removed]. See the Register now heading.

It works well for me.


----------



## Leo (26 May 2010)

I've had similar issues with the 1850 number option too. The response from ESB when questioned on it gave me the impression it was a regular enough thing. 
Leo


----------



## Moral Ethos (30 May 2010)

I have never seen a card from the meter reader ever, and I am in the same house 7 years now.


----------



## papervalue (31 May 2010)

You could always ring up and talk to someone directly with reading and ask them to re-issue bill(Have a new bill in a few days)


----------

